# Hey Everyone :D



## WingChunChick (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm Vivian(Wing chun chick). I've been a martial artist for the last decade, I've studied both hard and soft styles and found my home with wing chun. I am a self defense oriented martial artist, big fan of sparring and scenario training. You won't ever find me practicing something that isn't practical.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

WingChunChick said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Vivian(Wing chun chick). I've been a martial artist for the last decade, I've studied both hard and soft styles and found my home with wing chun. I am a self defense oriented martial artist, big fan of sparring and scenario training. You won't ever find me practicing something that isn't practical.


 
Over the years I have seen so few women take or stick with Wing Chun. Glad to see you here, and I look forward to discussing Wing Chun with you!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## marques (Jan 31, 2017)

We like quite the same things. Jut I never tried WC. Welcome!


----------



## WingChunChick (Jan 31, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Over the years I have seen so few women take or stick with Wing Chun. Glad to see you here, and I look forward to discussing Wing Chun with you!


I've noticed that too. And it's so weird to me seeing as it's a woman's art. 

I think it's really because men make a lot of martial arts training into a hostile environment even in softer styles.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

WingChunChick said:


> I've noticed that too. And it's so weird to me seeing as it's a woman's art.
> 
> I think it's really because men make a lot of martial arts training into a hostile environment even in softer styles.


 
I know. There is a YouTube channel for a pair of young ladies. I believe it is called Wing Chun Woman? Anyway, they take turns posting videos; one day it is Woman A, the next it is Woman B. (You will have to forgive me for forgetting their names.) Anyway, I think you would enjoy that channel.


----------



## Cephalopod (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Vivian!

Don't worry, you won't find any men making this a hostile environment...
and if you do...summarily ignore them!!!



WingChunChick said:


> You won't ever find me practicing something that isn't practical.



Hey, do you ever come across something that seems incredibly impractical and unessential when you are first shown it, that then over time reveals itself to be highly valuable in developing some foundational skill?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome, Vivian and rock on with your bad self!

Contrary to the others, I know several really good Wing Chun women and it seems like the most natural thing in the world to me. I have a feeling that if our male dominated debates about Wing Chun feel hostile to you, you'll put us in our respective places.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> Welcome, Vivian and rock on with your bad self!
> 
> Contrary to the others, I know several really good Wing Chun women and it seems like the most natural thing in the world to me. I have a feeling that if our male dominated debates about Wing Chun feel hostile to you, you'll put us in our respective places.


 
It certainly WOULD be natural for more women to be into Wing Chun. However, there were very few over the years that stuck with it. (Then again, I guess I could argue that very few males stuck with it either, as there are only 3 senior students left at my first Wing Chun school.)

Oddly enough, a lot of the female students who bailed on it did not do so because of any male domination or anything like that. Some of them dropped out simply because they decided martial arts in general weren't for them. However, there were a couple I ran into who said they left because they were unhappy with how Sifu taught. They said, "I should have been learning Chum Kiu and how to do Chi Sao already!" I tried explaining that it took me a while to move on to those things too, and that Sifu would teach them when he thought they were ready.

They didn't like that answer. They wanted to be ready FASTER. My guess is they were used to schools that moved you on to the next rank simply because you paid the test and belt fee.

Anyway...rant over.


----------



## WingChunChick (Jan 31, 2017)

I guess I should have rephrased that. 

I'm willing to try anything, I love learning from anyone no matter what their goals or background is. 

However in my daily practice I won't waste time on things I don't deem valid. 

When it comes to long run drills those are still incredibly valid even though they take time, so yeah I practice them.



Cephalopod said:


> Welcome to the forum, Vivian!
> 
> Don't worry, you won't find any men making this a hostile environment...
> and if you do...summarily ignore them!!!
> ...


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 1, 2017)

hey hey welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## frank raud (Feb 1, 2017)

G'day,eh?


----------



## Jenna (Feb 1, 2017)

WingChunChick said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Vivian(Wing chun chick). I've been a martial artist for the last decade, I've studied both hard and soft styles and found my home with wing chun. I am a self defense oriented martial artist, big fan of sparring and scenario training. You won't ever find me practicing something that isn't practical.


Hey welcome aboard, hope you share with us some of your experiences and opinions! Great you found your home with wing chun.. why do you think other arts you tried were not home for you?  xo


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 2, 2017)

welcome to MT


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 2, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Hey welcome aboard, hope you share with us some of your experiences and opinions! Great you found your home with wing chun.. why do you think other arts you tried were not home for you?  xo



She thinks they are all inferior and has vowed to return and conquer their master!


----------



## WingChunChick (Feb 3, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Hey welcome aboard, hope you share with us some of your experiences and opinions! Great you found your home with wing chun.. why do you think other arts you tried were not home for you?  xo



Great question. There are a few main reasons, the first being who wing chun was intended for, perticulary that it was made for smaller people and that has always appealed to me. 

I tend to like softer styles more and internal energy but most lack combat value, and in the reverse many hard styles lack internal power but have good self defense application. Wing chun provides a nice middle ground.

I really enjoy the scientific mindset behind it to, it fits my mental attitude.


----------



## WingChunChick (Feb 3, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> She thinks they are all inferior and has vowed to return and conquer their master!



Not exactly as far off as you'd think. 

It's a funny story but at one point in my life I almost challenged my previous instructor to a fight to prove how terrible their martial arts were. They were teaching people techniques that would honestly get them hurt or killed and I wanted to put a stop to it(if fact I know several who were hurt because of their teachings)


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 6, 2017)

WingChunChick said:


> Not exactly as far off as you'd think.
> 
> It's a funny story but at one point in my life I almost challenged my previous instructor to a fight to prove how terrible their martial arts were. They were teaching people techniques that would honestly get them hurt or killed and I wanted to put a stop to it(if fact I know several who were hurt because of their teachings)


 
What kind of techniques?


----------

